# Tire question from a beginner



## commando57 (Jan 21, 2012)

Ok, here is the deal: I got a Kawasaki 1998 Prairie 400. It has full time 4WD. The rear tires were worn and I would like to replace them. The front tires are Dunlop KT191’s and have very good tread. I am leaning towards the Swamplite in 25 11-10. Since this is 4WD all the time, how close in front and rear circumference should they be? Will it matter if they are off some? I am working on reading the forum but it is going to take a while and I want these tires to be on their way. I have driven in snow, on rock, (loose and buried), mud (I try to avoid really deep stuff, but I will try it), and hilly trails. The machine does not like asphalt at all and I avoid it except to put it on the truck. If worse comes to worse I can order the front Swamplite tires but I would like to hold off and wear out the Dunlop’s. Do yall have any wisdom you can throw my way. I am in central Virginia and anyone that rides nearby, I would like to hook up and cruise. Thanks for reading this.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

what size are the fronts? 

If the front & rear's match stock, they need to match aftermarket too.

If the front came 1" shorter (which some older quads did) then it will be ok to order 2" taller rear tires.


----------



## TheMudEnthusiast (Jan 24, 2012)

^^^ Agreed! It's always best to have a matching set of tires on a 4wd. My 93 Big Bear 350 had 25's in front and 26's in back, I recently went with skinny wide 26in Mudzillas all around


----------



## commando57 (Jan 21, 2012)

They will be the same tire size, but they will be different brands and the fronts will be maybe 90% of new. But in my reading so far I have learned not all 25's are the same size. And I was wondering about the full time 4WD causing damage to the differentials.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

You'll be fine. If they are a little bit off it shouldnt matter. Just let a little air out of the taller ones.


----------



## commando57 (Jan 21, 2012)

I got a 0-20 tire pressure gauge and have 6.5 pounds in my tires now. I want to play around with pressure. How low can I take the pressures to? When is there a danger of breaking the tire from the rim?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Most people run 3-5lbs. I think we have a thread for that too just do a search.


----------



## birddog76 (Mar 12, 2010)

commando57 said:


> Ok, here is the deal: I got a Kawasaki 1998 Prairie 400. It has full time 4WD. The rear tires were worn and I would like to replace them. The front tires are Dunlop KT191’s and have very good tread. I am leaning towards the Swamplite in 25 11-10. Since this is 4WD all the time, how close in front and rear circumference should they be? Will it matter if they are off some? I am working on reading the forum but it is going to take a while and I want these tires to be on their way. I have driven in snow, on rock, (loose and buried), mud (I try to avoid really deep stuff, but I will try it), and hilly trails. The machine does not like asphalt at all and I avoid it except to put it on the truck. If worse comes to worse I can order the front Swamplite tires but I would like to hold off and wear out the Dunlop’s. Do yall have any wisdom you can throw my way. I am in central Virginia and anyone that rides nearby, I would like to hook up and cruise. Thanks for reading this.


 i think i would just buy a used set untill u can buy all four matching. by the time u replace the fronts ur rear tires will have alot of wear. their are 25" 4 sale everywhere. thats whats on 99% of new bikes. 1st thing most people do is change tires.


----------

